

Mining the First 3.5 Million California Unclaimed Property Records - octonion
http://angrystatistician.blogspot.com/2013/02/mining-first-35-million-california.html

======
octonion
This is a followup to my earlier article -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5243029>

~~~
richardjordan
Nice work. I'm owed money :-)

------
therealarmen
Why not charge a finder's fee? Particularly for the amounts over $1 million.
Even at 1% fee that's tens of thousands of dollars that could be in your
pocket.

~~~
smikolay
The claim for in CT has a field to award a finders fee... assume it would be
similar in other states, but it's up to the person to complete when then fill
out the claim

~~~
Mitchella
In my state you have to file to have what is the equivalent of a 'finders
license' to charge a fee, as well you're required to have a private
investigators license. EVERY state is different.

------
RexRollman
Love the very last entry. Netzero!

------
dror
Someone, give this guy a medal.

